# does incompetent cervix present with any signs?



## ProudMum

I had a scan at 16 weeks and was told all looked ok, but i was wondering if IC presents with any obvious signs. Ie: bleeding, pain etc? I have been having mild cramping and slight backache which is concerning me... tho i know it can be normal in pregnancy


----------



## LuluBee

I don't think it does - at least not until you get ot the point where you are actually in early labour. The whole thing with an incompetent cervix is that it 'silently' thins down and then dilates under the weight of the baby.
When I was pregnant I was convinced that stabbing pains around my cervix area were to do with my cervix shortening, but I'm not sure now whether that was just me being paranoid - I don't have anything to compare it to I'm afraid. If you're worried about lower back pain and cramps I would speak to your midwife just for some reassurance xx


----------



## Bec L

Can't answer your question sorry, but would be interested to read any replies. I have my 16 week scan next week and am hoping all will be ok, but will also ask what to look out for (if anything). It seems so early at 16 weeks to be able to say 100% that things will be ok for the rest of the pregnancy so I don't think i'll stop worrying either.

All I know is that a few days before my waters broke with Poppy I felt like I was leaking quite a lot of fluid, but I think that can be a normal pg symptom anyway so who knows?!


----------



## lizziedripping

Having had a baby at 24wks due to suspected IC, I can vouch for the fact that an IC dilates relatively silently. 

On reflection, i did have loads of vaginal pressure from about 22wks, and my pregnancy discharge did increase significantly the week before i discovered my membranes were bulging thru my cervix. Also, I did have some mild backache, but this was at the eleventh hour when everything had already changed.

All that said, I had copious amounts of discharge in my first pregnancy, with lots of aches and pains and vaginal pressure - my son delivered at term.

The point about IC is that you do not have regular painful contractions. The twinges I felt at 23wks were as a result of an already dilated cervix, which had done so without any obvious signs.

Please try not to worry about IC. It is extremely rare, and aches and pains in pregnancy are completely normal. I am currently pregnant with twins, have a cervical stitch in place as a precaution, and have been plagued by constant pressure, aches, BH contractions and scary back aches. So far none have affected my cervix, and appear to be a normal part of carrying twins/having stitch in place.

Good luck, and relax hun x


----------



## ellahstruts

there are no symptoms i had 4 normal pergnancies, born at term and over all 10lbers, then my last baby was born at 21weeks and 3 days, there were no symptoms, it just silently dilated,didnt know anything until i was in labour xx


----------

